# Red and Green Sauces for Mexican Food



## chef tomain (Nov 17, 2008)

Should the sauces be made mild or with a little kick to them? For patrons. and does anyone know some great recipes for them?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sure BDL has posted some sauces and I am not sure but El Chevito ( i miss him) may have posted some too. I don't have one written down and make a lot of cheat sauces anyway cause my wife is picky about peppers and chilis.   I have to avoid bells, jalapenos, sneak in anaheims and and green chilis and just a pinch of habernero with tomatillo for a green sauce

Anyway, find someone who is a heat sissy and and make them taste till it's almost too hot for them. Match it green and red and then make a house fire (En Fuego) sauce.

I personally like a place that defaults a bit towards the hot side. However, just cause I like a little heat doesn't mean that my taste buds have been burned away or numbed (ok, a couple of times) BUT roast your tomatoes  and peppers and treat your other spices as they should be, fresh chopped cilantro, ground star anise etc etc...I like flavor too.


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's what I see happening:

If you make your salsas too hot, you'll lose the sissy audience. If you make your salsas too mild, you'll lose the macho audience.

If you make your salsas somewhere in the middle-ish, the sissies will come back for another try and either ask you if you can make it a little bit milder or will get used to the bit warmer. The machos will come back and will either ask you to make it a bit hotter or will use the bottle of hot sauce on the table to kick it up to their level.

There's a gazillion salsa recipes out there. Take a look at several AND THEN...

_*Create your own signature salsas. Fresh. Every day.*_

I like roasted salsas but they're just a start to the great stuff nowadays. Add something that NOBODY has done before.

Joe


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif Why would you want a salsa without a "Kick."

That's why they have Hot Sauce in a bottle.

That's like going to an Italian Restaurant if you don't like" garlic".

I don't try to cater to everyone, just the majority, the rest can kiss my a**.

There is no way you can satisfy everyone, and those that try always fail.

Most places spend too much time catering to special diets, Let them eat at home!

It's the majority that pays the bills, the rest just provide ammo for the food reporters.

Have a Habanero-Jalapeno Day! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Salsa Verde can be adjusted for heat real easy, and still get a nice tasting mind flavored sauce. Take Tomatillos, jalapenos, quartered onion and boil until tender, put in blender with a few garlic cloves and adjust the heat by dropping in one Jalapeno at a time, taste, add salt to the blender to bring all the flavors together, you could also add fresh lime juice and cilantro. I don't add lime or Cilantro unless the salsa is used for a chip and dip. If I'm using the Salas for meal Items like Carne asada tacos, I like serving the limes on the side, and the cilantro on top...................When you put everything in the blender, you may want to use the pulse setting so its not over blended, it all depends on how chunky you want your salsa. You can also roast the Tomatillos, jalapenos, onion, they just need to be tender.................................Hope this helps.................Chef BillyB


----------

